

Ruby On Rails – Services vs Object Classes - enricribas
http://infinitemonkeys.influitive.com/services-vs-objects/

======
mercurial
When I look at the "good" enterprise codebases, I see more and more
functional-style code written in non-functional languages. Dumb entities,
service layers which would be single functions if the language allowed it, and
persistence layers which are essentially stateless apart from their
connections.

So, I'm all for a switch to services instead of fat models, which have always
made me cringe.

